# Just some pics...



## micheldied (Mar 31, 2011)

:}


----------



## TomM (Mar 31, 2011)

These pics are unreal! Great photos and incredible species!  The second picture is probably my favorite, that orange and black striping is just crazy.


----------



## Xenomorph (Mar 31, 2011)

good shots !

i have one pic who looks unreal too :}


----------



## micheldied (Apr 1, 2011)

TomM said:


> These pics are unreal! Great photos and incredible species!  The second picture is probably my favorite, that orange and black striping is just crazy.


Thank you! Gotta love the contrast!



Xenomorph said:


> good shots !
> 
> i have one pic who looks unreal too :}


WOW!:drool::drool::drool:
Is that... S. Morsitans?

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------

It's longer than my...




Hand! What were you thinking?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice pics, guys.

@micheldied: what is the 1st pic?  fresh mutilans?

@Xenomorph: Cherry red de haani nymph?  Very pretty at that stage if that's what it is.


----------



## micheldied (Apr 2, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> Nice pics, guys.
> 
> @micheldied: what is the 1st pic?  fresh mutilans?
> 
> @Xenomorph: Cherry red de haani nymph?  Very pretty at that stage if that's what it is.


Hey, thanks. Nope, it's a "tiger legs" pedeling.
Dan... I didn't think about a Cherry red when I saw that pic, it looked too big in the pic to be a youngling.


----------



## Xenomorph (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi,

Yes this on my pic is an 6cm Scolopendra subspinipes dehanni "Cherry Red" Pedeling  he looks really big on the pic


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 3, 2011)

Love the pictures. I can't wait until summertime some friends are bringing some pedes in and I am going to get in on the action. Super pumped.


----------



## Xenomorph (Apr 4, 2011)

What am I ?


----------



## micheldied (Apr 4, 2011)

Xenomorph said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes this on my pic is an 6cm Scolopendra subspinipes dehanni "Cherry Red" Pedeling  he looks really big on the pic





Xenomorph said:


> What am I ?


You have Cherry reds!!! :drool:

Is the second one.... Some sort of Subspinipes? Asian for sure though, right?
I'm not good with my IDing.



Leviticus said:


> Love the pictures. I can't wait until summertime some friends are bringing some pedes in and I am going to get in on the action. Super pumped.


Thanks! Pedes are the most fun you'll have with any inverts.


----------



## Xenomorph (Apr 4, 2011)

This on the second picture is an Scolopendra hardwickei


----------



## Xenomorph (Apr 4, 2011)

here a small hunter and big Prey


----------



## malevolentrobot (Apr 4, 2011)

excellent pictures, guys. love the blue headed one, and the hardwickei of course!


----------



## micheldied (Apr 5, 2011)

Xenomorph said:


> This on the second picture is an Scolopendra hardwickei


I was thinking that for some reason... But thought it'd have brighter orange so I didn't say so.:wall:


----------



## stingray (Apr 5, 2011)

Great pics! The hardwickei and the cherry reds are on my list to add to my collection. :drool:


----------



## micheldied (Apr 5, 2011)

stingray3 said:


> Great pics! The hardwickei and the cherry reds are on my list to add to my collection. :drool:


They're on my list as well.:drool:


----------

